# VSL Demo - Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe



## JBacal (Dec 12, 2018)

Ravel is one of the gods of orchestration. And this piece was quite a challenge to mock up. I hope a few of you enjoy the results.

Best wishes,
Jay


----------



## Eliot (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds hard enough just getting the notes into a DAW, let alone shaping them. Incredible job. Very satisfying 'performance'.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 13, 2018)

BRAVO!!!

A terrific version, full of skill, hard-work and passion. I love the percussion mix in particular, very meaty!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 13, 2018)

Damn that's good.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 13, 2018)

Really terrific work Jay, a very balanced mix and wonderfully colorful orchestration. I'll bet you learned a tremendous amount doing this project.


----------



## SergeD (Dec 14, 2018)

Very dynamic and alive.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 14, 2018)

Really impressive musicality, especially the dynamics, and the fast repetitions.

Always thought it was strange how music history classes & books typically devote just a chapter to the French Impressionists. They were all, each geniuses, and so influential on what orchestras do today.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2018)

wonderful, Jay... one of my favorite compositions and you managed to make it come alive.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 14, 2018)

Wow that is simply gorgeous. Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 15, 2018)

Great work @JBacal as is always the case with your work. The midi-performance is fabulous and the mix is perfect. The woodwind work is especially good. Brass and strings are also good, but the woodwinds just really shine in this. 

I am assuming you stayed with all VSL. Which strings library?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 15, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Really impressive musicality, especially the dynamics, and the fast repetitions.
> 
> Always thought it was strange how music history classes & books typically devote just a chapter to the French Impressionists. They were all, each geniuses, and so influential on what orchestras do today.


And on film music as well, like Debussy’s influence on Herrmann, for eg.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to listen. And an extra big thanks to everyone who posted words of encouragement. Definitely lifted my spirits and boosted my motivation.

The libraries used were:

VSL Woodwinds
VSL Dimension Brass, Solo Tuba
VSL Choir
VSL Synchron Percussion 1
VSL Harps
VSL Synchronized Appassionata Strings, Synchronized Chamber Strings, Solo Strings

Best wishes and happy and healthy holidays,
Jay


----------



## rudi (Dec 19, 2018)

Ravel is a genius at orchestration. 
Your rendition is beautiful captures the spirit of the piece.
The dynamics are really well balanced, and the runs are excellent and perfectly judged. 
I also like the ambience levels. 
It must have been such a sense of achievement to complete!
Thank you for sharing,
Rudi


----------



## lux (Dec 19, 2018)

Fantastic work Jay! Expecially loved the dynamics


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 19, 2018)

Fantastic work  extremely expressive.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 29, 2018)

Stephen Malinowski is a talented musician and computer whiz with a YouTube channel devoted to innovative ways of visualizing music. He just did a visualization of my Ravel performance. Perhaps a few of you will find it interesting.


----------

